# Shelter places '13 lb rage machine' up for adoption



## Robert59 (Apr 27, 2021)

Would-be adopters fall for demon dog..."a Chucky doll in a dog's body." CNN's Jeanne Moos reports on the chihuahua from hell.
https://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2021/04/13/demon-dog-for-adoption-moos-pkg-vpx.cnn


----------



## Remy (May 6, 2021)

I'll bet that dog has been adopted by now. I watched an episode of My Cat From Hell once that had a cat who acted just like my grumpy long haired tortie. The woman kept antagonizing the cat after the cat made it clear it wanted to be left alone. When my tortie gave me the signal, I left her alone. The owner was the one with the behavior problem, not the cat.


----------

